# Best Upgrade Ever!



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Today was the first time I've had to go to the range and see if the upgrade made a measurable difference to my shooting. The paper target told the story - a fist size hole made with 9mm strikes. I danced and danced, in my head if not with my feet.

My upgrade was not to my guns, it was to my eyes. I had surgery to remove cataracts and replace the lenses from both eyes. Cataracts can sneak up slowly and usually we are not aware of the changes they make. Mine developed rapidly over a two year period and also formed ridges within the cataract. The ridges made me see thin vertical objects slightly doubled. In effect, when I tried to sight with my iron sights, I saw two front and two rear sights and that was with one eye. 

When the first eye was done, I could not believe the how white objects really were and how bright the world was. When blinking from my newly repaired eye to my undone eye, I noticed that I had been wearing brown sunglasses inside as well as outside and at night as well as day. And that is not even mentioning the absence of the slightly doubled vision. My eyes are now both 20/20 for the first time in almost 40 years.

To me the surgeries were a miracle, and the shooting improvement, an extra helping of cake.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I've developed a similar problem that eye glasses just won't correct. I discussed lasik surgery with my optometrist at the VA Medical Center but she wanted to try changing my prescription one more time before considering the surgery. I have an appointment coming up so I'll see what she says.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

They don't like doing the surgery if there are underlying conditions, but if not it is almost always successful. God be with you.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

PhuBai70 said:


> I've developed a similar problem that eye glasses just won't correct. I discussed lasik surgery with my optometrist at the VA Medical Center but she wanted to try changing my prescription one more time before considering the surgery. I have an appointment coming up so I'll see what she says.


+1


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Donel said:


> They don't like doing the surgery if there are underlying conditions, but if not it is almost always successful. God be with you.


Thank you


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have "replacement parts" lenses in both eyes now.
The difference is astounding and wonderful.

The one drawback is that one must choose between far-sighted vision, requiring corrective lenses for reading, or near-sighted vision which is good for reading, with corrective lenses required for distance viewing. I chose far-sighted vision, with reading glasses.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Ditto that, same here. My concern was that with the far lenses I wouldn't be able to see my front sights but no problem there as per my first post


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

I had both my eyes done one week apart. I went from being legally blind without my glasses to not having to wear any at all except for really small or closeup work. Right eye was done for distance and left eye for reading. Results were 20-20 or better for both eyes. The only drawback is the right eye was done for distance so the front sight is a little fuzzy when shooting since I am right eye dominant. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi Flasconva,
I am both left- handed and left eye dominant. My far view lens in my left eye can see my front target very well so I'm happy. Yours is not quite as good but there is a solution. You need glasses or eye protection to shoot anyway, so you can get glasses with a very slight correction. something that focuses at about 2.5-3 feet. Computer distance, or front sight distance. You will still be able to see the target well enough. In fact you can walk around in them quit easily. Talk to your Optometrist.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I developed cataracts to the point they were bothering my night vision. Also, they were starting to recommend prescription changes twice a year. That's a lot of $$.
The Lenses that are usually covered by insurance are a 'fixed focus' (as Steve mentioned above) set for either 'close' or 'distant'.
I opted to pay out of pocket for a better lens. It also corrected my astigmatism and my vision is now in focus from about 3.5 feet out. Only need cheaters for reading/close up. 
As far as the extra cost, it's a savings over continually needing new prescriptions twice a year as well as the freedom from eyeglasses that I have worn since grade 5.
I have developed 'floaters' since the surgery. This is a normal aging event, but might have been triggered by the "trauma/insult" of the surgery. If I look at a light colored wall or surface, I can see streaks or swirls (faint) in my vision. If I move my eyes side to side, some seem to shift like swirls of smoke. My brain has learned to 'ignore' them (not process that there are there unless I deliberately 'look' for them. )

ANY new/sudden changes in your vision in the weeks after surgery, CONTACT YOUR SURGEON!!! 
They may want you in for an eye exam to be sure it's not a potentially serious complication or other eye issue going on. Don't ignore it, you've only got two of them and there's no trade in value on your eyesight.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I received my appointment card in the mail today so I'll see my V.A. optometrist on the 27th of this month. As I mentioned earlier she wanted to try one more prescription before discussing surgery so I'll have to let her know that it helped some things but not others. 
I don't know if the V.A. does the surgery or if they outsource it. Either way they will cover the cost.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm getting cataracts & have been following up every 6 months. 3rd appointment next month. They said I'll need surgery within 2 years. Wearing glasses for 55 years so that will be an interesting change. Near-sighted. At 25 yards my 3" targets are a blur & my groups are larger than they used to be. My wife can read road signs way before I can.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> My wife can read road signs way before I can.


Be sure to listen when she says: "STOP".


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Donel said:


> Today was the first time I've had to go to the range and see if the upgrade made a measurable difference to my shooting. The paper target told the story - a fist size hole made with 9mm strikes. I danced and danced, in my head if not with my feet.
> 
> My upgrade was not to my guns, it was to my eyes. I had surgery to remove cataracts and replace the lenses from both eyes. Cataracts can sneak up slowly and usually we are not aware of the changes they make. Mine developed rapidly over a two year period and also formed ridges within the cataract. The ridges made me see thin vertical objects slightly doubled. In effect, when I tried to sight with my iron sights, I saw two front and two rear sights and that was with one eye.
> 
> ...


Sounds good OP! Glad the peepers are squared away now!


----------



## bertha01 (Sep 21, 2018)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have "replacement parts" lenses in both eyes now.
> The difference is astounding and wonderful.
> 
> The one drawback is that one must choose between far-sighted vision, requiring corrective lenses for reading, or near-sighted vision which is good for reading, with corrective lenses required for distance viewing. I chose far-sighted vision, with reading glasses.


Nice


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I did my right eye about four years ago and with a lens, The VA kept putting me off saying it was not bad enough yet. I did it thru the Army Tricare insurance. The VA is now doing the same song and dance with my left. With my civvy hospital and Tricare I decided if it were bad enough, might have to do that again.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Had both eyes done in 2016. Amazing. Went with the far sighted correction so I wear readers for close work. Have magnifier shooting glasses also. Need them for a clear sight picture.


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

fiasconva said:


> I had both my eyes done one week apart. I went from being legally blind without my glasses to not having to wear any at all except for really small or closeup work. Right eye was done for distance and left eye for reading. Results were 20-20 or better for both eyes. The only drawback is the right eye was done for distance so the front sight is a little fuzzy when shooting since I am right eye dominant. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


+1


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well it turns out I'll still need glasses after getting laser surgery for cataracts because my insurance sucks. My out of pocket expense after insurance is about $2,000. If they fix my astigmatism also it's about $5,000 & if they also fix my near-sightedness it's about $10,000.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I started this mess and it has been fun looking at all the replies. I had both my eyes fixed for distance and use glasses for reading. But I also do a lot of computer work, because I am also into photography. I talked to my optometrist and now I have a pair of bifocals that are designed for computer on top and reading on the bottom. The correction for the computer is so slight that I can keep the glasses on in the house all the time and everything is almost in focus. The bonus is on the range.

With my new bifocals on, the front sights on my pistols are now perfectly in focus, while the target is only very slightly out. I was happy with the my new eyes while shooting without glasses, but now I'm ecstatic. Wow!

As far as insurance for the surgery, medicare pays only for normal lenses for either far or reading. Any additional corrections like astigmatism cost a fortune and could be corrected with glasses.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My own reading/computer glasses are also bifocals, but they're "upside-down."
The narrower, topmost segment is cut for very-close-up vision, and the larger bottom segment is for normal-distance reading.

I can see my front sight clearly with the uncorrected, far-vision, "replacement-part" lenses in my eyes.
My rear sight is blurry, and the target is sharp, but I focus on the front sight.
.


----------

